# If This Was Only A Manual Or Auto



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not into electrics myself, work of the devil lol, bidding is at $470 already. I do though find this very interesting and wish it were a manual piece, then I would be looking to secure it. Few pics for you. Going to watch this one just interests me for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice case and dial ,you right James ,if it was mechnical how much would it be on


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rondeco said:


> They're great watches eh ? same as Andy's ...ooops !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:lol:

PMSL!!

We wont let Jon forget


----------

